# Playalinda Surf



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Wow, was finally able to get out on the beach again, seems like it has been ages. made myself a pull cart out of 1"sd40 pvc over the weekend. So today was the trial run. all went great went down steps well (had 8 to go down) staked my claim on the beach and went to fishing. Lots of Whiting, fished the incoming to just past high. ended up bringing home 12 14"to 15inchers, very nice. Threw back meny meny. Loaded up cart and headed back........stairs to go up. Thought it wend down loaded should go up loaded.....not. got to top step and broke handle, it all crashed to bottem...very lucky me no broken rods.  so all is well that ends well. moral of story dont pull up homade cart lol. absoulutely excellent day on the beach. forgot to add I was catching them on shrimp and orange fishbites basically 50/50.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I thought not hearing from you all you maybe
were tired of the toes in the sand and it not getting any better then this.  
Glade to here about your success at the beach.  
Thanks for the report.
Sorry to here about the new cart maybe you all will have to unload that catch next time
or engineer the new and improved beachbum cart with the heavy duty handle. Coming soon to a bait shop near you.  
T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## TiburonJaws (Mar 10, 2003)

Glad to hear the report. I was planning going over this weekend. 
I was there 2 weeks ago and the Surf was ruff. The clerk at the Bait Shop near the Titusville Marina sayed the Whiting fishing was good, but I never got the chance that day. As I was going up the steps onto the Beach, another angler was leaving and told me to come back again when it was not so bad. Sayed the fishing there is excellent. So I hope the wind is down some when I show up next.


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

No Koz, we always up for a day at the beach. We been pretty busy lately and between that and the weather, just havnt gotten the opertunity to head out. But.....now the weather cooperating and we gonna be doing some fishing. Unloading the cart at steps is a excellent idea.....haste does make waste. lol c ya'll on the beach.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

hey guys, for your info, sams club has a garden wagon, with air filled tires, metal construction and plastic up sides. i got one last lear but it has metal sides. carries all my gear and installed 8 rod holders from pvc and strapped them on with tie straps. works great!!!


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Thanks for the intell. I had axle and tires just laying around finally got around to trying to do something with it. so only got 50 bucks into a very good beach cart, just not to good for going up stairs lol. I will post pic when get developed.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

If you don't mind spending a little more for a nice cart, check out the Roleez line. I bought their Sports Caddy this year for just over 150 and really like it (gbtackle.com in Gulf Breeze, FL). The sand is very soft over here and I can still pull it with one finger. I've also pulled up/down stairs OK.


----------

